# Look at this!!



## VioletB (Jan 23, 2008)

Soo.. I haven't been to the urban decay website in a while.. and.. LOOKIE HERE!!  I am a MAC pigment junkie and these look so beautiful and fun I need to go shopping like NOW!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So.. my question is.. has anyone tried these?  If so, what are your thoughts/reactions??  I'm pretty excited.. the only downfall is they are the same price as MAC pigment, however, MAC's are a .26 oz jar and in these you only get .04 oz.  That is a ripoff... But if they have new, different, and fun colors???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WHO CARES?  LOL

PS.. notice how they say "the advantage over the other brands' loose pigments"??  LOL.. Not so sure about the attached brush.  Maybe that's why they have a higher price tag??


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 23, 2008)

these probably have the smudger tip that the loreal ones have and the ones the body shop came out with.... 

to be honest, im not too excited about these =/


----------



## VioletB (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_these probably have the smudger tip that the loreal ones have and the ones the body shop came out with.... /_

 
The description says premium brush?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 23, 2008)

wow I'd really like to try some Urban Decay but considering how much you get with MAC and they are the same price? No doubt I'll stick with what I know and love--MAC pigments and mix em up to get new colours. 

I wonder if someone who's seen/played with them in person can describe the volume compared to MAC? Its less in g's but maybe its a "lighter" formula?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 23, 2008)

They look pretty nice but the colors are the same as the Deluxe shadows minus the different names of some. And the payoff on the shadows are much better and are 18 bucks a pop. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 23, 2008)

Interesting.  I hope Sephora gets them in soon so that I can try them.


----------



## msmack (Jan 23, 2008)

any kind of pigment gets me exxxcited! lol I will have to venture out to try these!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 23, 2008)

*looks pretty! and Shattered seems to be a cool color..*

*[email protected] over other brands..*


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 23, 2008)

I want to play with these at the store first....it's about time they added a new product!


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 26, 2008)

After looking at the new UD stuff online, I sped over to Sephora and tackled the SA (they didn't even have the stuff out yet, so I was like, "OMG open the drawer and gimmeh!").  Here are some reviews for the curious:

Loose Pigments :  I wasn't totally wowed by these, and I think everyone is really spot on about them.  Almost all the colors are just recreations of eyeshadows already in the collection with about the same color payoff.  The brush applicator is firm, but it's a real pain getting the powder out to apply it with another brush.  Not much comes off on the brush in it, and the tube isn't big enough for any brush bigger than an eyeliner brush.  They're really just okay; they won't in any way replace my love of MAC Pigments.

Brow Box: The packaging of this is so adorable and gimmicky that I almost didn't care how the product worked because it was too cute to pass up.  It's a little pricey for a brow product, but I think you do get a lot of good stuff for your money.  

Under the top lid you get two coordinating shades of brow powder.  I bought Brown Sugar (I have dyed black hair), and was actually pretty impressed.  I used the lighter shade to fill in my existing brows and the darker to draw in the "tails" where I need extra length, and I am pleased to report that these powders don't have that red undertone that a lot of darker brown brow powders have.  The dark is just a nice, clean dark brown.

Additionally, in the top section you get a truly awful angled brush.  Nothing could replace my 266 for brows, so I won't be using this for actual brow filling.  It's just kind of cheap and nothing fabulous.  You also get adorable little tweezers that grab those little irritating hairs really well.

In a drawer underneath the powders is a wax.  You push on the drawer and it pops out.  The wax is very nice, easier to work with than some others, and it doesn't dry too stiffly, allowing your hairs to stay in place all day.  Plus you get a lot of it compared to other brow kits, which is nice, since I always run out of the wax first.

The little box is really just too cute.  It's smaller than the palm of your hand, and black plastic with a little purple metallic plate on top.  I might not pay so much if it weren't the wonderfulness that is UD, but I don't feel it was a waste of money.

New 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Shades: I only saw Yeyo, but there are two others that I want to go back and check out.  I am in love with these liners as a rule, and since I needed a new white liner, it worked out well.  This is a really awesome white liner.  I have a hard time buying them because I like to use them on the inner corners of my eye to brighten the face, but most are too chalky and intense.  This one is perfect.  It is as smooth and pigmented as all these pencils are, but it has a subtle metallic sheen that really spices it up.  Love this one.

Anyway, yay Urban Decay!


----------



## VioletB (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_
Loose Pigments :  I wasn't totally wowed by these, and I think everyone is really spot on about them.  Almost all the colors are just recreations of eyeshadows already in the collection with about the same color payoff.  The brush applicator is firm, but it's a real pain getting the powder out to apply it with another brush.  Not much comes off on the brush in it, and the tube isn't big enough for any brush bigger than an eyeliner brush.  They're really just okay; they won't in any way replace my love of MAC Pigments._

 
Thank you so much!  I was honestly curious if they would to compare at all..  and honestly the most unappealing part to me was getting the stuff out and using my own brush.

 Quote:

 Brow Box: The packaging of this is so adorable and gimmicky that I almost didn't care how the product worked because it was too cute to pass up.  It's a little pricey for a brow product, but I think you do get a lot of good stuff for your money.  

Under the top lid you get two coordinating shades of brow powder.  I bought Brown Sugar (I have dyed black hair), and was actually pretty impressed.  I used the lighter shade to fill in my existing brows and the darker to draw in the "tails" where I need extra length, and I am pleased to report that these powders don't have that red undertone that a lot of darker brown brow powders have.  The dark is just a nice, clean dark brown.  
 

HELL YES FOR THIS.. my hair is dyed black too.. (I have subtle dark gold/brown pieces woven through) and I seriously have the same problem.  Every dark brown has too much red in it and it looks funny!!  I am definately going to check these out!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah i looked at the pigments this weekend. i was like "hmmm i think they just took some oopsies broken shadows and put them in a tube and called it a pigment.." i pretty much already have all those colors in their shadow pan forms, so im even more unimpressed by their pigment attempt. if you like the colors, go for the pan form. its cheaper, you get more product and its alot less of a pain in the butt to work with!


----------



## VioletB (Jan 27, 2008)

moonrevel.. 

would you mind posting a swatch somewhere of the brow powders?  Either on your hands or on your brows.. doesn't matter.  Where I live we don't have a sephora or an ulta or anything.  There is this one little shop that sells UD and they don't have them yet.  I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_They look pretty nice but the colors are the same as the Deluxe shadows minus the different names of some. And the payoff on the shadows are much better and are 18 bucks a pop. Thats just my 2 cents._

 

I noticed that too, I like the look of Goddess though...I'm a sucker for all variations on black!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 1, 2008)

Ooh! New 24/7 pencils- I think I want the Rockstar one.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 1, 2008)

Those new 24/7 pencils look so pretty!  I prefer to use darker colored eyeliners and those new ones look like so much fun.  I need to plan a trip to Sephora now!  LOL


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 1, 2008)

i bought 'godess' the other day, i like it. it's a beautiful witchy black blue shade with fine peacock/blue sparkles. the texture is workable & quite smooth, and i found the brush useful for applying. definately works best with a base (i used smolder khol & i tried a layer of vaseline) it's a tad...dusty? on it's own but stunning with a little work.


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 3, 2008)

You could wait for your UD shadow to crumble- the shades are the same- and stick those into a sample container. It's the same shade so the powder eyeshadow is probably just without the binding agents.

Plus, this way, you save $4.


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 3, 2008)

Here we go!  Sorry for the delay, but I wanted to make sure I got these swatches up, as requested.  They're a little big, so I'm linking them to be on the safe side.

Brow Box

Box Open
The inside of the box with powders, crappy brush, and teeny tiny tweezers.

Brow Wax
This is the tray beneath the brow powders that has the wax.

Brow Powder Swatches
Here are some swatches for comparison.  On the far left are the two shades in the Anastasia brow kit for brunettes.  In the middle is a swatch of MAC's Brow Shader in Soft Charcoal.  The far right are the two shades in the UD Brown Sugar Brow Box.

Random New UD Swatches
Some other new UD swatches for your edification.  Sorry this one is a bit blurry, but it actually showed the depth of the liner better than the sharper pics, oddly enough.  The top is Loose Pigment in X.  Not much more exciting than the eyeshadow of the same name.  Then, we have Yeyo and Stash 24/7 liners.  Stash is orgasmic.

I hope that helps!


----------



## VioletB (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_Here we go!  Sorry for the delay, but I wanted to make sure I got these swatches up, as requested.  They're a little big, so I'm linking them to be on the safe side.

Brow Box

Box Open
The inside of the box with powders, crappy brush, and teeny tiny tweezers.

Brow Wax
This is the tray beneath the brow powders that has the wax.

Brow Powder Swatches
Here are some swatches for comparison.  On the far left are the two shades in the Anastasia brow kit for brunettes.  In the middle is a swatch of MAC's Brow Shader in Soft Charcoal.  The far right are the two shades in the UD Brown Sugar Brow Box.

Random New UD Swatches
Some other new UD swatches for your edification.  Sorry this one is a bit blurry, but it actually showed the depth of the liner better than the sharper pics, oddly enough.  The top is Loose Pigment in X.  Not much more exciting than the eyeshadow of the same name.  Then, we have Yeyo and Stash 24/7 liners.  Stash is orgasmic.

I hope that helps!_

 
Ahhh thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## gummybug (Feb 4, 2008)

I tried the new "pigments", and have to say that they are not deserving of that name. They're loose eyeshadow. And they seemed less pigmented than most of their regular pressed eyeshadows.


----------



## fletch50 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Stash is orgasmic."  I totally have to agree with that statement.  I got this one last week and I absolutely looooove it!


----------

